# Any of these authentically early?



## Fenndango (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 6, 2021)

I would guess them to be.  They all are blown bottles, which makes it hard to tell the age.  Did u image search them via google?


----------



## Fenndango (May 6, 2021)

No. I pick up glass at goodwill/antique/junk shops when I see something that catches my eye for cheap. I'm in the VT/NH/MA corner so good area but there's so much new stuff and I don't know where to begin with this category of glass.


----------



## Fenndango (May 6, 2021)

The small pitcher I found one identical I think here on this site but can't find it now. That was years ago. Said a NJ glasshouse.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 6, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> The small pitcher I found one identical I think here on this site but can't find it now. That was years ago. Said a NJ glasshouse.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yacorie (May 6, 2021)

Need better pictures.  Pontiled with lots of base wear? Glass clean or dirty with imperfections?


----------



## Mjbottle (May 6, 2021)

I realy like all 3, nice pieces!


----------



## saratogadriver (May 6, 2021)

I'm guessing all three are hecho a mexico but we need someone who knows his/her midwest glass to say for sure, based on rib count, attachment of handles, type of pontil etc.    This just have that mexican glass feel to me based on that pic.

Jim G


----------



## opmustard (May 6, 2021)

What happened to the house across the street? Oh, I know nothing about your pitchers, but they look very nice.
opmustard


----------



## Fenndango (May 6, 2021)

I'll take some pictures tomorrow. 

If you look up lilly pad pitchers and what not, that early early glass looks like stuff at TJ Maxx. It's frustrating.


----------



## Fenndango (May 6, 2021)

I think 2 kids lit it on fire or something


----------



## opmustard (May 6, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> I'll take some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> If you look up lilly pad pitchers and what not, that early early glass looks like stuff at TJ Maxx. It's frustrating.


O.K. will try.
opmustard


----------



## hemihampton (May 6, 2021)

I'd be digging the privy behind that burnt house on far left, looks old enough, That's what I do when they burn down the crack/drug houses in Detroit. LEON.


----------



## Fenndango (May 6, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I'd be digging the privy behind that burnt house on far left, looks old enough, That's what I do when they burn down the crack/drug houses in Detroit. LEON.



Meh
1890 or TOC
Plus it had fire/police tape that said do not cross and there were signs for rewards leading to information. Small town too so everyone is watching.


----------



## Fenndango (May 6, 2021)

Half or most of these look new or vintage to me. But they're all really early.









						Glass House Whimseys 1750 to 1880
					

Table ware was made at just about every early Southern New Jersey Glass Works from the 1730s to the 1880s. These pitchers and creamers were never production items but were made at the end of the day...




					historical-american-glass.com


----------



## hemihampton (May 6, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> Meh
> 1890 or TOC
> Plus it had fire/police tape that said do not cross and there were signs for rewards leading to information. Small town too so everyone is watching.




Those years are good enough for me. If you know who owned the house maybe you could get Permission. Sorry, can't help you on the Pitchers. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 6, 2021)

The two handled examples look very good for being old, but the middle example I'm not so sure on.


----------



## Fenndango (May 6, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Those years are good enough for me. If you know who owned the house maybe you could get Permission. Sorry, can't help you on the Pitchers. LEON.



We don't really have late hutch pits in small towns in new england from my experience. You live in a really unique area I think. My motivation would be a thousand fold if a hutch pit was a good possibility. I just stick to diving rivers. Less trouble, don't have to deal with people lol.


----------



## hemihampton (May 6, 2021)

Besides liking Hutch's & digging Hutch's I also like Blob Top Beers & Dig them in Privies. I'm sure you'd have a good chance of Digging some of those in your Town. What State do you live in? LEON.


----------



## Fenndango (May 7, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Besides liking Hutch's & digging Hutch's I also like Blob Top Beers & Dig them in Privies. I'm sure you'd have a good chance of Digging some of those in your Town. What State do you live in? LEON.



Bellows Falls Vermont. Besides local pharmacies these small towns don't have much variety. Bland crown top sodas. Earlier privies may yield a Green Mountain Renovator so we get lucky there with some early exotics and being in the Stoddard/Keene/New England glasshouse area. I have good luck with Stoddard type utility slicks.


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 7, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> I think 2 kids lit it on fire or something


What happened to the old house across the road?


----------



## Fenndango (May 7, 2021)

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> What happened to the old house across the road?


It burned


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 8, 2021)

O





Fenndango said:


> It burned


Oh that sucks, I bet it would have had some good history


----------



## EvansBottles (May 12, 2021)

All three appear to be 20Th century reproductions. Or fantasy pieces. What I refer to as Mexican glass.
Definitely not from the early/mid 19th century.


----------

